# Is My Vet Overreacting?



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

Today I took my GSD to my vet clinic for the first time, and she barked a low bark when the vet entered the room. The vet immediately told me the dog was aggressive and "not normal" because of that. The vet records from her previous owners finally faxed over, and unbeknownst to me and the people who had her directly before me, she had previously bitten someone. This resulted in the vet stating that I should never let her out without a muzzle and that they might not even perform her spay because she's "too aggressive." Is this an expected reaction? My girl stopped barking in less than 30 seconds, didn't pull towards the vet at any point, and after that went back to sniffing around the room. I muzzle her with a basket muzzle in highly populated areas anyway because I haven't had her long enough to know what her reactions are to certain situations and she sometimes barks and pulls on the leash, but the vet implied that I was lying about her being not aggressive around me because it's also "not normal" for me to have a muzzle in the first place. I was a bit put off by the vet who seemed to imply that my dog would never be rehabilitated despite the fact that when the dog bit was when she had owners who kept her underfed, under socialized, improperly restrained because she got hit by a car, and left scars all over her muzzle from abuse. I understand being cautious because she could do a lot of damage if she wanted to, but the vet didn't even give her a chance! She wouldn't touch her until I muzzled her, and then took her to where she could be with a vet tech to even weigh her. Maybe I'm overly sensitive because she's my dog, but I thought it was a bit much on the part of the vet. Is it just me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vets are NOT behaviorists or trainers. I would be put off by the vet too. While it's perfectly understandable to be cautious and request a muzzle while examining her, especially since there is a previous bite, it's a little over the top to say a dog is "not normal" and aggressive over a bark.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I would be real curious about the previous bite. Can you get the details?

I might shop around for a more confident vet... One who believes that animals can be rehabilitated. I'm NOT an expert, but I have had some good success with several rescue animals. Not aggressive ones, though Jack almost fell into that category (DA not HA), but abused animals will sometimes bite defensively, and not just because they're aggressive and need to be thrown away.

I do understand though that she's cautious around a dog wearing a muzzle (though your reasoning makes good sense to me). Sounds like a combo of both: a bit much on the vet's part and some sensitivity on your part. Maybe this just isn't the vet for this dog?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A low bark, stiff posture, tail still or slowly wagging could be the precursor to a bite. You do not want your dog to bite the vet. You want your dog to be examined. It is far better if the vet feels safe, so muzzle the dog. 

You say that you have not had the dog long enough and that the dog has had a previous bite record. I do not think the vet should subject himself or his staff to a bite in this situation. Your dog is guilty until proven innocent. It has bitten, and now you need to make the dog a model citizen. I don't think it is fair for you to think everyone should give your dog a chance to bite them, before being cautious. 

If the vet did not require muzzling, the vet would have not lost is fear of the dog, he would simply have been afraid. Dogs can sense that, and might react badly to that. That I'm-afraid-of-your-big-teeth pheromone probably smells an awful lot like the I'm-going-to-tie-you-up-and-rob-your-owner pheromone. 

Think of it this way, if you went to the vet today and your dog made that low bark, and after the vet started examining her, the dog became nervous, charged forward and bit the vet. Happened in a split second, no way to avoid it. But now you know and while the vet is not happy about it, he isn't suing you. But now you are wondering if you should put the dog down. You would be wondering what would happen if she did that to a guest in your house or yard. 

I think that the vet did the right thing. However, the vet could have been much better at what he said. 

How would this come across:

Vet comes in, dog makes the low bark. The vet says, Ah well, we don't all like the vet do we, how about we put this muzzle on so we can give you a good check up?
When did you get her? Ok, well you'll probably need to work on some training, maybe a behaviorist to make sure she adjusts to the new situation well, and won't have to wear this thing all the time. 

Dogs live in the moment. That previous abuse may make her less likely to trust people in general, but it is over now. That means, that we can't give her a get out of jail free card for the rest of her life just because she had a negative period in her life. At the same time, you know that her threshold is low enough that she is likely to bite if the circumstance is wrong for her. So start like she is a puppy, go to the vet on other days and have lots of treats, and have them give her treats and just leave. Teach her to like the vets office. Train her and teach her to trust you, even in strange situations. The more you work with her, the more you will be able to learn whether she is going to be fine in whatever situation.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that sucks! IDK why the vet would criticize you for the basket muzzle, and make a judgement call on that. My puppy barked at my vet a few weeks ago too, but since my vet has GSDs he didn't freak out and immediately label him aggressive. Although with your dog having a bite history, you do have to be careful. Which it sounds like you are. I'd be looking for a new vet, because this one doesn't sound as though she likes GSDs very much.


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!

The only info I have on the bite is that it occurred two years ago when she was a puppy (less than a year). The same owners kept her after that (long enough for her to get hit by a car) until the family who had her before I did got her. They had other dogs and kids and said she never acted aggressively towards them. The only problem I've had with her is leash reactivity, but that has greatly declined since she's been learning leash manners and been exercised more consistently. 

I do understand the request for the muzzle, but I think she went a bit over the top in implying that she's some crazed aggressive animal who she might not even consent to spaying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would switch vets. While I agree a muzzle is probably a good idea at the vet until you know her better, the vet sounds like a loon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Find a different vet - I can also understand wanting her muzzled, but to refuse to spay? It sounds like this vet has some preconceived notions about your dog without really knowing her and I personally wouldn't want that vet treating my dog. I would find someone with more compassion and better "bedside" manners.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I get why the vet wants to stay safe and doesn't want to risk a bite. I would never criticize someone for doing that...especially when it comes to a dog with a bite history.

I don't get the spaying issue though...she'd be under...whats the difference if she's aggressive or not?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HeidiB said:


> who she might not even consent to spaying.


????

What was her reason for that?


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

She said that since dogs usually stay overnight with a spay, they didn't want aggressive dogs there though I didn't understand why they couldn't just put the basket muzzle on her while she was still under anesthesia since it's a Baskerville muzzle so she could eat and drink still. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with the others. The muzzle request wouldn't faze me, but the comment about the spaying really puzzles me. Personally I never leave my female dogs overnight after a spay, I'd rather them be home at the end of the day where I can watch them. Some vets have a 24/7 staff that stays with your animals but most don't so it's not worth leaving them there

Regardless, find a new vet. If they're not willing to work with you and your dog then find someone that will. A nervous vet with a problem dog is a recipe for disaster

A vet visit, especially for nervous or reactive dogs should always be as positive as possible. See if you can find a vet that will allow you to drop in randomly just to weigh her, or walk around the front and get treats from the staff. One of the best things to help a dog is to show them a vet office doesn't always have to be a scary place where they're always being probed or having needles


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go with another vet. She never even introduced herself when she entered, which is a real turn off in itself. She also seemed shocked that my girl didn't show any more aggressive tendencies past the bark when she entered like when she took her to the back to get bloodwork and vaccines. I think I'll look for someone who is cautious but doesn't assume that she will always act aggressively lest that become a self-fulfilling prophesy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HeidiB said:


> She said that since dogs usually stay overnight with a spay, they didn't want aggressive dogs there


So what happens if you have an emergency and she needs surgery? Is she going to refuse? 

Go find a different vet. That above is a clincher for me


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We just came back from the vet. Our vet seem to understand that GSDs may like to "guard". When the vet techs take Molly away from me, as today to get some stitches out, she was fine with the ortho vet and the tech. They then brought her back to me and we waited for the ortho vet. When he came in the room, Molly barked fiercely, hackles up. Vet was totally calm, knew Molly would be more protective around us, Molly then quickly calmed down herself and all was well.

Did the vet try and work with your dog? Offer treats, let some time pass so the dog gets comfortable, approach in a calm and gentle manner? If not, I would try to find a vet that is familiar with this breed.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I kind of don't get the big deal...the vet is refusing service. Unless you have personal reason to HAVE to go to this vet (they're super knowledgeable about this or that), its not like you're dumping them for no reason. They're pretty much telling you they don't want to deal with your dog. And in the case of their livelihood, I can't really blame them. Any type of bite from your dog could lead them to be out of work for a few weeks.

I'm not trying to defend the vet, I just get surprised at the judgments made by others over a 2 paragraph explanation of what happened. Maybe there were other things the vet saw that OP didn't see, or just didn't describe...vets do deal with a whole heck of a lot more dogs than your average person, and many of them do learn to deal with a lot more than most of us ever will.

I like the fact that people have no problem putting others in risk, or judging their decision not to put themselves in harms way, but when put in the same situation they'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

martemchik said:


> I kind of don't get the big deal...the vet is refusing service. Unless you have personal reason to HAVE to go to this vet (they're super knowledgeable about this or that), its not like you're dumping them for no reason. They're pretty much telling you they don't want to deal with your dog. And in the case of their livelihood, I can't really blame them. Any type of bite from your dog could lead them to be out of work for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm not trying to defend the vet, I just get surprised at the judgments made by others over a 2 paragraph explanation of what happened. Maybe there were other things the vet saw that OP didn't see, or just didn't describe...vets do deal with a whole heck of a lot more dogs than your average person, and many of them do learn to deal with a lot more than most of us ever will.
> 
> I like the fact that people have no problem putting others in risk, or judging their decision not to put themselves in harms way, but when put in the same situation they'd probably do the same thing.


I just went back and read each post, noone was against the dog being muzzled. In fact if I understand correctly the dog was already muzzled by the owner before the vet even stepped into the room (OP correct me if I'm wrong)

Now a dog can do damage even while muzzled but it's greatly reduced, if the vet was SO scared then why didn't she automatically call for a tech or two to help restrain the dog?

Selzer's points about working WITH the vet is a excellent point, and Jax's point about what would happen if emergency surgery was needed is just as valid.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If my vet requested a muzzle for any of my dogs, I'd be fine with that. I want them safe, I certainly don't want a recordable bite and if they (the vet and/or staff) are nervous, my dog(s) might take advantage of that situation. 

I can understand the vet wanting you to muzzle your dog since it's the first time YOU'VE taken the dog to the vet. For all anybody knew the dog could have been very Vet aggressive. Not a chance anybody wants to take. It will make no difference what so ever with the service you get from the vet if the dog is in a muzzle or not. 

Once I knew my dog had bitten someone (for whatever reason), I would agree and utilize the muzzle anytime I was out in public. If the dog even so much as nips someone and you are aware of a previous bite, you could have your pants sued off and your dog PTS. 

To me, the above are no-brainers. 

However, if my vet ever threatened to withhold a service due to my dog's potential behavior, I'd find another vet.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Other than the spay thing, which is really weird, I wouldn't have had a problem with the interaction. But I think I prefer "to the point" honesty over round about comments. If my dog (or kid for that matter) is a problem just come out and tell me, don't beat around the bush. I got a 5 year old dog from rescue and at first he kind of scared me. He never bit anyone, and he never stiffened up or growled, but the look on his face in certain situations scared me. He would look like a combination of fearful and "you better get out of here 'cause I am not sure what I might do". I took him to a groomer and she raved on and on about how sweet he was. It seemed like fake flattery to me so I went to another groomer the next time. This groomer said to me "boy is he stubborn". Sounded true to me so I stuck with her. Now six years latter he is a big fluffy laid back wussy, so they can improve.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely find a new vet. There are plenty of vets out there. It is important to me that I like and trust my vet. Like others have said, a muzzle is not big deal. I would have a problem with her refusal to spay and some of her comments. If I did not like her, my dog would pick up on that. Bad situation. There is a better vet out there for you and your girl.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a male who I was unsure of. When young, he did not like strangers touching him, so for peace of mind I would bring a muzzle to the vets office. I used it once, but he has since learned to enjoy his vet visits. 

Make is your decision by being preemptive. Your vet might have been over reacting, but again, he might not have been. Maybe you should start conditioning your dog to vet visits by stopping by more often with treats.


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

Like I and almost everyone else has said, it is not the use of the muzzle that bothered me seeing as I use one on her anyway while I learn more about her behavior. My main issue was with the vet's declaration that my dog was not normal and too aggressive to even spay for barking at her for less than thirty seconds. The bite, which I and the vet just learned of, was under previous abusive owners and before she was a year old. While I don't excuse this behavior at all, I do not think it defines a dog as unable to be rehabilitated. 

To answer someone's question, the vet made no attempt to get near or reassure my dog even muzzled and no longer barking/paying attention to her other than occasionally sniffing. She also did not seem to do an exam at all because she did not acknowledge my questions about her still being underweight. 

As a dog owner, I have already assumed all responsibility for my dog's actions, and record or not, assume to have the "pants sued off of me" if she bites anyone. Any dog could bite given the right circumstances since they are, after all, animals. That is why I have already taken preventative measures against even being in situations where this could occur, and she is undergoing both obedience and socialization work. 

I should also note that she did not react badly to the vet's office itself. She ignored other animals and sniffed around like a normal dog. She barked when the vet entered and that was it. She didn't show an aversion to the vet, and she even sat at her feet when I was signing the bill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Shade said:


> I just went back and read each post, noone was against the dog being muzzled. In fact if I understand correctly the dog was already muzzled by the owner before the vet even stepped into the room (OP correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> Now a dog can do damage even while muzzled but it's greatly reduced, if the vet was SO scared then why didn't she automatically call for a tech or two to help restrain the dog?
> 
> Selzer's points about working WITH the vet is a excellent point, and Jax's point about what would happen if emergency surgery was needed is just as valid.


I don't think you understood what I was saying. I was talking more about the posts calling the vet a loon and needing to work on "bedside manner." I don't get why we feel we need to force a vet into a potentially dangerous situation. A vet is a business...not a doctor...they can refuse service to anyone at anytime for anything. This one doesn't want to put himself at risk of injury, and the profit they'd make off of OP isn't as important to them as their health and being able to deal with more patients.

I could care less about the muzzle as well...and I don't believe the vet over reacted...its always better to over react than to under react. If this one doesn't feel safe around your dog...find another vet.

Unless you're in a small town with just one vet...I don't know why this is a big deal. I can literally drive 5 minutes down a main road and pass by 3 or 4 vets a mile from my house. If one seemed off...I'd go to the next one. But at the same time...if my dog had a bite history (doesn't matter how "valid" I believed the bite was) and it growled or barked at a vet...I'd take it more seriously than just chalking it up to a vet's over reaction.


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Unless you're in a small town with just one vet...I don't know why this is a big deal.


There is only one other vet in the area, and I have heard much more negative than positive from the people who have gone there. Also, my cat goes to the same clinic, and his vet was excellent. The reason I posted at all is that I understand that as the owner, I am far more sensitive and prone to defend my dog. I have never heard a vet say such a thing with any of the dogs I have ever owned and was simply inquiring if I was the only one who thought the vet's behavior/statements were odd. I find no fault in myself for asking a question in a forum meant for people to ask other people's opinion within. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

HeidiB said:


> The reason I posted at all is that I understand that as the owner, I am far more sensitive and prone to defend my dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had a colt that I was taking to a show. He was under a year old and not yet gelded. I just needed a health certificate and a coggins test, so I took him to a local clinic that I rarely use. It was close and easy. 

I explained to the vet that the first set of shots this colt recieved the colt flipped out. The second set he did much better. But I wanted to warn him that there COULD be a problem. 

We were standing by a support beam when the vet stuck the needle in his neck to draw blood for the coggins. The colt totally lost his mind. I clung to his head to keep him from beating it against the beam. Everyone cleared out of our way and I was able to get him settled. Because the needle was still stuck in his neck the vet told me to draw the blood. I drew the blood (makes my hands sweat just thinking about it..ewwww) and withdrew the needle. 

Handing the vet the syringe the vet said to me, "Don't bring this colt back to me unless you're here to have him gelded." 

I don't do stallions. This colt hadn't even dropped yet. I was furious. I felt like he treated me like a rookie. An idiot. I never stepped foot into his clinic again. I can understand where he was coming from. He had his own safety and that of his employees to worry about. But this was a baby and I warned him. I thought his comment was uncalled for. I never spent a dime at his clinic again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lilie said:


> If my vet requested a muzzle for any of my dogs, I'd be fine with that. I want them safe, I certainly don't want a recordable bite and if they (the vet and/or staff) are nervous, my dog(s) might take advantage of that situation.
> 
> I can understand the vet wanting you to muzzle your dog since it's the first time YOU'VE taken the dog to the vet. For all anybody knew the dog could have been very Vet aggressive. Not a chance anybody wants to take. It will make no difference what so ever with the service you get from the vet if the dog is in a muzzle or not.
> 
> ...


^ Everything she said. :thumbup:



HeidiB said:


> I should also note that she did not react badly to the vet's office itself. She ignored other animals and sniffed around like a normal dog. She barked when the vet entered and that was it. She didn't show an aversion to the vet, and she even sat at her feet when I was signing the bill.


Honestly, that doesn't sound like a big deal to me. You seem like a savvy, responsible dog owner, not someone trying to minimize a potentially serious problem. 

Cassidy used to bark at the vet every single time we went there. If we were in a room and one of the staff walked up to the door to ask the vet a question she barked at them too. Heck, she'd bark in the waiting room if she even heard the vet's voice in some other part of the building! BUT, nobody there was afraid of her or even the slightest bit intimidated by her. In fact, one time she was standing near the vet while he was sitting at the table going through her file before examining her when someone came up to talk to him. When she barked at the person he nonchalantly patted her side and said that she was a good dog, just doing her job. They know the difference between a stressed dog who doesn't want to be there, and a dog with serious intent to bite.

There was one time they were trying to draw blood with Keefer and he did an air snap towards the tech who was restraing him, which totally shocked me. I'd never had a dog do that before. The tech asked if I wanted him muzzled, and I said yes, because I couldn't be absolutely certain he wouldn't do it again, and perhaps make contact the next time. I didn't know if the woman holding him was strong enough and I wasn't going to take the chance. I think he's only done it once since then (he'll be 8 years old in August), also when drawing blood, and that time they didn't even bother muzzling him, they just made sure to get a firmer grip on him. 

If your dog is muzzled everyone should be safe from harm, and if my vet were THAT negative about my dog (won't spay her? really? ) I'd find another vet.


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I also have some encouraging news!

When I arrived home from work I found that the previous owner's vet also sent me a copy of the vet record. Upon checking the dates, the vet I visited today had confused them. The bite occurred only 3 days after she had been hit by the car and undergone hip reconstructive surgery. While biting is still unacceptable, Heidi was on a lot of vaccines, meds, and probably still in pain and confusion. While a bite did occur, this at least explains why a dog who has never indicated to me that she may bite would do so, and it's not some random occurrence. Encouraging! But the muzzle is still a-go


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

HeidiB said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies! I also have some encouraging news!
> 
> When I arrived home from work I found that the previous owner's vet also sent me a copy of the vet record. Upon checking the dates, the vet I visited today had confused them. The bite occurred only 3 days after she had been hit by the car and undergone hip reconstructive surgery. While biting is still unacceptable, Heidi was on a lot of vaccines, meds, and probably still in pain and confusion. While a bite did occur, this at least explains why a dog who has never indicated to me that she may bite would do so, and it's not some random occurrence. Encouraging! But the muzzle is still a-go


Thanks for filling us in, and I'm glad you have peace of mind now. I know when our dog was on prednisone, she became more aggressive and we had to stop training and general interactions for a while.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my puppy growled at the vet and I got a similar lecture. My dog is in training and the trainer said she could tell he's not aggressive just a bit insecure.


----------



## HeidiB (Mar 24, 2013)

trcy said:


> my puppy growled at the vet and I got a similar lecture. My dog is in training and the trainer said she could tell he's not aggressive just a bit insecure.


Yeah, I think that I would never had considered the bark aggressive if the incident wasn't colored by the vet's reaction. The tone of the bark was the same as the one she does when someone knocks on the door: low, slow, and loud, but mostly stops when I approach the door and direct her to lay on her bed before I open it. There is never aggression towards anyone who comes in, she just sometimes whines until that person gives her treats or attention. If the vet hadn't been so adamant that my dog was "not normal," I would have just thought she was alerting me that there was a new person in the room.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

HeidiB said:


> Yeah, I think that I would never had considered the bark aggressive if the incident wasn't colored by the vet's reaction. The tone of the bark was the same as the one she does when someone knocks on the door: low, slow, and loud, but mostly stops when I approach the door and direct her to lay on her bed before I open it. There is never aggression towards anyone who comes in, she just sometimes whines until that person gives her treats or attention. If the vet hadn't been so adamant that my dog was "not normal," I would have just thought she was alerting me that there was a new person in the room.


I had to take Riley to the vet recently and for some reason on this visit every time the called someone back he would bark. I discouraged this. Then when we were in the exam room I noticed on his chart it said "enter slow". The vet did enter slow and there was no bark or growl....


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Most veterinarians and veterinary technicians do not like our breed. They have a stereotype of being crazy/psycho/hyper/noisy/difficult. Anything large and black and tan can be a "Shepard" nowadays. Even if a legit GSD comes in and it so much as barks or anything not perfect, a few of my coworkers immediately say "typical shepherd!". It is quite irritating, especially when they dismiss my mistrust of rotties - although the multiple occasions where I have used caution handling a few of them and then my co-worker goes up and tries to pet it only to get lunged at have been very priceless :crazy:


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> ????
> 
> >>who she might not even consent to spaying.
> 
> What was her reason for that?


There is some evidence that spaying females can increase aggression. The vet may have been considering that. However most likely the vet was trying to say, please take your dog somewhere else.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

While vets are not behaviorists, remember that they deal with animals all day, every day. They ARE taught basic animal behavior and different cues to look for from different animals. Some are better at it than others. I do think your vet may have over-reacted a bit, but this may have been based on his/her past bad experiences (perhaps with the breed as well). It's tough because I know a lot of vets and vet students that already think they know what your GSD is going to be like as soon as they see it. 
I know at OSU if a dog acts in that manner the vet will talk to them pro-actively about behavior modification and what to do with aggressive behavior. They are simply trying to keep themselves safe, as well as you. I don't understand the not spaying part. Do remember that vets can decline you as a client if they don't feel like they can handle your animal ... that may be more what the vet was saying ... like, you'll need to get her spayed elsewhere? If THATS the case, I'd definitely switch to a vet that is comfortable and confident around GSDs


----------



## khigh (Apr 30, 2013)

MegansGrace said:


> While vets are not behaviorists, remember that they deal with animals all day, every day. They ARE taught basic animal behavior and different cues to look for from different animals. Some are better at it than others. I do think your vet may have over-reacted a bit, but this may have been based on his/her past bad experiences (perhaps with the breed as well). It's tough because I know a lot of vets and vet students that already think they know what your GSD is going to be like as soon as they see it.
> I know at OSU if a dog acts in that manner the vet will talk to them pro-actively about behavior modification and what to do with aggressive behavior. They are simply trying to keep themselves safe, as well as you. I don't understand the not spaying part. Do remember that vets can decline you as a client if they don't feel like they can handle your animal ... that may be more what the vet was saying ... like, you'll need to get her spayed elsewhere? If THATS the case, I'd definitely switch to a vet that is comfortable and confident around GSDs


It likely isn't the spay that the vet is worried about. It's coming out of anesthesia. When they start waking up, they are confused, in pain, and disoriented. They CANNOT be muzzled when they are waking up because sometimes they vomit and if they vomit with a muzzle on, they can aspirate. 

The one time I got hurt enough to be sent to the hospital (I was a vet tech for a year before I went back to nutrition), was when I was doing observation on a cat that was waking up after a spay. She went from completely out to wide away, thrashing, biting, clawing, jumping, and hissing. I ended up with 7 stitches on my arm and 14 days worth of antibiotics. After that, I wore welding gloves around ALL animals coming out of anesthesia.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Boy that's tough. I think your vet should be able to perform their job safely and not everything they are telling you is wrong (should be muzzled etc, which it sounds like you're doing anyway), however, I would not expect them to refuse to care for your pet, so long as proper safety measures are taken.

My vet is wonderful. She spends lots of time chatting with me and petting my dog, before doing any exams on her, she always gives her treats and lets her lick her all over her face, so my pup is pretty good with her.

I had a different vet one time just start grabbing at her and I was a bit worried, as I could tell my pup wasn't happy about it, but thankfully nothing happened. 

Some just give a bad vibe that I think the dogs can pick up on. If it doesn't work out with this vet, maybe look for a nother and be upfront about it's issues, so they can spend a bit more time to get to know them. It might be an idea to pop by the clinic on non-appointment days and have the staff give your dog some treats and pets, so they don't always associate it with bing a bad place.

Good luck!


----------

